# PHP auf Nicht PHP-Server



## Dac-XP (27. Mai 2004)

Hi!

Wenn ich einen Webserver habe, der grundsätzlich ohne PHP und mySQL läuft, gibt es denn dann nicht eine Möglichkeit, vielleicht per Fileupload doch PHP zu bekommen? Ich habe 100 MB Webspace und vollen FTP-Zugang!

Gruß Hacker!


----------



## Sinac (27. Mai 2004)

WIe willst du das denn machen?
Die PHP Seiten werden ja von dem WebServer durch den Parser gejagt und
um PHP zum laufen zu bringen musst du hast PHP installieren und vorallem das Modul dafür in den Webserver einbinden bzw. den Webserver dem enstprechend konfigurieren.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Dac-XP (27. Mai 2004)

Schade! Ich habe gehofft, es gäbe auch eine andere Möglichkeit!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. Mai 2004)

PHP-Space mieten - das, was du vorhast, wird definitiv nicht erlaubt sein - und bei solchen Dingen geben wir keine Hilfe!


----------

